# Compact Flash & Serienaufnahme



## Abgefahrn (6. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze eine Canon 40D und wollt mit dieser letztens eine Belichtungsreiche im Highspeed-Modus machen. Laut Angaben sind damit 7 Bilder pro Sekunde möglich. So weit so gut. Beim fotografieren ist mir dann allerdings aufgefallen, dass das höchsten 1,5 Sekunden lang möglich ist und danach der Hinweis "busy" erscheint. 
D.h. ich mach etwa 10 Fotos die auch superschnell hintereinander ausgelöst werden und nach diesen 10 Fotos erfolgt der Auslöser nur ca. jede halbe Sekunde.

Ich habe schon mehrere Ursachen in Erwägung gezogen, wie z.B. RAW oder JPEG, Pixelzahl oder auch Geschwindigkeit der CF-Karte.

Kann mir also irgendjemand sagen, ob dieses Problem überhaupt bei der Cam zu beheben ist oder gibts da n Limit.


Ich danke schon mal jedem, der sich mit der Problematik auseinandersetzt.

Liebe grüße
Abgefahrn


----------



## chmee (7. November 2013)

(A) Ja, es könnte die CF-Karte sein. Schneller als ~15MB/s kann der Port eh nicht.
(B) Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass der Cache voll ist.
(C) Die 40D kann 17 RAW-Bilder in Serie, was bei 6,4bps etwa ~3Sekunden Durchschießen hieße. Im Optimalfall! Wenn Du nur auf jpg schaltest, sollte die Rate deutlich höher ausfallen.
(D) Alle Helfer (C.Fn ll-2 - Rauschreduzierung oder C.Fn II -3) ausschalten und ohne jpg (also nur RAW speichern)

mfg chmee


----------

